
Four Billion-Dollar Startups That Were Told Their Idea Was Stupid - Benjamin8
https://medium.com/life-learning/four-billion-dollar-startups-that-were-told-their-idea-was-stupid-97a02cfa5e7#.tyy2q0r8s
======
11thEarlOfMar
I first read about Twitter in this [0] Wired article in 2007.

I admit that I pretty much agreed: "pointless email on steroids." "You can't
say anything in such a short message... So why do it at all?"

There must be an aphorism to do with obvious solutions to obvious problems are
already solved. So the hidden gems are the inverse: Counter-intuitive
solutions to problems we didn't know we had.

[0] [http://www.wired.com/2007/06/st-
thompson-4/](http://www.wired.com/2007/06/st-thompson-4/)

------
benologist
"Four random negative comments selected from techcrunch and twitter".

You can find such commentary on anything from startups to movies or nutrition
or blog posts trying to force-fit a popular narrative, it's just a byproduct
of opinion intersecting with literacy.

